# pre-finished hardwood floors/-rubber-like back of area rug stuck



## dcw1 (Feb 7, 2010)

We have Bruce ¾ inch pre-finished hardwood floors in a dining room. We have a sea grass (similar to sisal) area rug on top of the hardwood and it had sort of a rubber backing. We just moved the rug and much of the rubber backing is stuck to the polyurethane hardwood flooring. The rubber backing on the rug has become brittle and dried out and much has come off the rug and melded to the floor. Water does not dissolve it or break it up nor do regular cleaners. 

This substance is sort of soft/rubbery (not a liquid though) when wet. Although when dry it is rather brittle and it comes off the floor when scrapped with a plastic scraper. But since it is such a large area it is tedious. Also, even when the large pieces come off, there is a film and tiny pieces remain. It is stuck down pretty gooda sponge and warm water or general cleaners isnt cutting it. I did buy a decent hardwood cleaner but not much help as I dont think those really have anything special in them in them except for general cleaning

Does anyone have a suggestion as to what to use to try to dissolve or loosen this rubber backing/glue-like substance? The finish on the floor is fine in that it still is very shiny and there are no worn spots. But, I am concerned about using certain solvents as I only need to dissolve the rug backing (rubber/glue-like) and do not want to dissolve the polyurethane or urethane finish on the floor. I say polyurethane or urethane as I am unsure what Bruce uses. The floor was installed about 6 years ago and is the standard ¾ inch gunstock color you can get at any Home Depot or Lowes. 

Internet searches have turned up WD-40, vegetable oil, vinegar and water--all no good. I have some extra pieces and I tested the finish with acetone and it did not affcet the finish. But, the acetone did little if anything to break up this substance. Also, AFTA (which I understand is a drycleaning fluid) did little as well. If acetone is not effcetive, is there any chance mineral spirits would work? What about denatured alcohol?

Any other suggestions and comments are appreciated. Thanks.


DAVE
Johns Creek, GA


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 7, 2010)

You should send this post to Bruce hardwood floor...they will give you the right answer for the finish THEY use.
Anyone elses answer is pure guesswork at this point as to what the finish actually is.
Call or post, I am sure they have delt with this before.
And let us know what you find out.


----------



## IslandStyleGirl (May 10, 2010)

Agree with inspector; however with a spare wood floor piece to play with, try GooGone or Crud Cutter (from Lowes).  Both are wonderful and have saved me too numerous to name.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 12, 2010)

IslandStyleGirl:

The original poster used denatured alcohol to remove the rubber backing.  He actually posted this thread twice back in February; once in the Cleaning forum and once in the Flooring forum.  If you'll go back to February in the Flooring forum thread, you'll find that the problem was solved back then.  The last post in that thread was February 13, 2010 by InspectorD.


----------



## moldremoval24 (May 30, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> You should send this post to Bruce hardwood floor...they will give you the right answer for the finish THEY use.
> Anyone elses answer is pure guesswork at this point as to what the finish actually is.
> Call or post, I am sure they have delt with this before.
> And let us know what you find out.



I also agree with You!


----------



## thomask (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe Goof Off, it removed the double sided tape stuck on one our vehicles and did not hurt finish.


----------

